# ADA Amazonia ammonia spike how long??



## toadass (1 Jun 2011)

Hi Guys 
I have just setup a new tank using ADA Amazonia, i know alot of people on here use this substrate.
Was just curious to how long individual peoples tank took to cycle using this?? 
I understand that every tank is different so there will be different times.

Basically just a wonder how long it took?
Tank size? 
How regular W/C?

Many Thanks Toad


----------



## George Farmer (1 Jun 2011)

Assuming 9 litres of Amazonia in a 60 litre allow 3 weeks, changing at least 50% water 2x per week.


----------



## andyh (1 Jun 2011)

George is bang on, albeit if you have a mature filter to use on the tank that changes things.


----------



## JEK (1 Jun 2011)

I agree with George. My tank has been running for 3 weeks, with 6 l normal and 3 l powder amazonia and the nitrite came down to zero a few days ago. I've changed 50% of the water every 2-3 day.


----------



## viktorlantos (14 Jun 2011)

Mature filter will do the job in days.

Even with fresh filters using some bacterial booster / filter starter you can have a quick start within a week.


----------

